# souris sans fil imprécise?



## atlanico (14 Mars 2005)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème avec ma souris reliée par module interne blue tooth à mon Imac G5 20'. 

Elle est incroyablement imprécise quand il s'agit de pointer sur un bouton, ou un point quelconque de mon écran. C'est très crispant... Je clique souvent à côté...

Dois-je penser qu'il s'agit là d'un phénomène normal ou bien est-ce ma souris qui est, comme je le pense, défectueuse ?

Je précise que j'utilise un tapis de souris "spécial optique"

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## ThiGre (14 Mars 2005)

atlanico a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un problème avec ma souris reliée par module interne blue tooth à mon Imac G5 20'.
> 
> ...



De quelle souris disposes-tu, la mienne (Macally jr) ne m'a jamais posé de porblème, mais j'ai lu que certains utilisateur se plaignait d'une tendance des souris BT à aller se balader un peu où elle voulait !


----------



## JPTK (14 Mars 2005)

Elle saccade donc un peu cette souris non ?

Juste comme ça, t'as pas un modem usb ?


----------



## atlanico (14 Mars 2005)

ThiGre a dit:
			
		

> De quelle souris disposes-tu, la mienne (Macally jr) ne m'a jamais posé de porblème, mais j'ai lu que certains utilisateur se plaignait d'une tendance des souris BT à aller se balader un peu où elle voulait !



Je dispose de la wireless mouse d'origine.


----------



## atlanico (14 Mars 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Elle saccade donc un peu cette souris non ?
> 
> Juste comme ça, t'as pas un modem usb ?



Elle saccade ?... je dirais plutôt qu'elle ne pointe pas avec précision... elle glisse mal, de surcroît. Est-ce la faute du tapis ? Sur mon bureau en chêne c'est dix fois pire, elle fait carrément ce qu'elle veut...

Non, je n'ai pas de modem USB.

Suis-je seul dans ce cas ? Dois-je appeler l'Apple care ?


----------



## JPTK (14 Mars 2005)

atlanico a dit:
			
		

> Elle saccade ?... je dirais plutôt qu'elle ne pointe pas avec précision... elle glisse mal, de surcroît. Est-ce la faute du tapis ? Sur mon bureau en chêne c'est dix fois pire, elle fait carrément ce qu'elle veut...
> 
> Non, je n'ai pas de modem USB.
> 
> Suis-je seul dans ce cas ? Dois-je appeler l'Apple care ?



Essaye la feuille blanche, si ça déconne également, fait la changer effectivement


----------



## Djinn (15 Mars 2005)

atlanico a dit:
			
		

> Elle saccade ?... je dirais plutôt qu'elle ne pointe pas avec précision... elle glisse mal, de surcroît. Est-ce la faute du tapis ? Sur mon bureau en chêne c'est dix fois pire, elle fait carrément ce qu'elle veut...
> 
> Suis-je seul dans ce cas ? Dois-je appeler l'Apple care ?



idem pour le bureau en chene :mouais: 
le pointeur se prend pour une "vrai" souris!

z"aime pa l'chene ces bebetes


----------



## atlanico (15 Mars 2005)

Ça fonctionne un petit peu mieux sur une feuille blanche, mais ce n'est toujours pas ça... le pire est quand je travaille sur un texte : pointer sur un mot, ou entre deux mots est quasi imposible du premier coup. Il faut s'y reprendre à 2 fois... Ça ralentit considérablement le travail.


----------



## greg2 (15 Mars 2005)

Tu as vérifié le niveau des piles?


----------



## atlanico (15 Mars 2005)

greg2 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as vérifié le niveau des piles?



Oui, bien sûr... rien n'y fait.


----------



## JPTK (15 Mars 2005)

Bah essaye avec une souris optique avec fil, compare, tél à apple si ça va tjs pas


----------

